# American RVs



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Hi all,
After going to France last summer we intend to do the same this year ,we are insured with Safeguard and have european cover and were 
wondering ,if god forbid we breakdown and cannot be fixed on the side of the road and has to be towed in where would it be taken to?is there a database of garages that could cope with an A class RV in France?or has any member encountered this problem?or would Safeguard takecare of this for us?
Dave


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Safeguard should come to the rescue although I have not had to use them in the four years we have been touring in our RV in France and Spain. Here's a number you might want to jot down 024 7633 6411 - Midland International Motorhomes (www.midland-international.co.uk). The driver was picking up an RV and said they have low-loaders especially for RV's, could readily cope with my 33 footer, they picked up throughout Europe and often acted for Safeguard. He recommended a call to them before Safeguard to check availability then tell Safeguard.


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave
I broke down in Germany last august, I was taken to a recovery yard were safeguard arranged the RV to be brought back to the UK, one point you can not travel back with your motorhome, as they relay it, my 
Lexington was taken back to Westcrofts, and they cant repair it, and I am now taking court action to recover the £80.000 they owe me
Paul


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Hi Superk,
Thanks for youre quick responce ,and I have noted the number and the website,but this is only answers part of my question,is the low loader to take to the garage or bring home?and what if we are in the middle of our hols?What I would really like is a database of garages that are fully equipped for ARV's
Dave


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi paulharrison ouch 80 grand why carnt they fix it?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi lugnutt see >>>here<<<

Olley


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

Dave
When we broke down the french AA could not find a garage in france or germany which would touch a American RV and we have Fords bumper to bumper world 3 year warranty, we were 3 days into a months Holiday and had to return to the uk, if you break down don't phone anybody but safeguard, and get a claim number they allow you up to £1000 road side repairs and then recovery to a UK address a big RV soon eats up £1000
and if you call anybody but safeguard be prepared to pay the bill.
Paul


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi paul what part is needed might have one in the shead


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

paulharrison said:


> Hi Dave
> I broke down in Germany last august, I was taken to a recovery yard were safeguard arranged the RV to be brought back to the UK, one point you can not travel back with your motorhome, as they relay it, my
> Lexington was taken back to Westcrofts, and they cant repair it, and I am now taking court action to recover the £80.000 they owe me
> Paul


If you don't mind me asking what's wrong with it that's so serious that it can't be fixed? From the price I'd assume it wasn't a case of so old you can't get the bits.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

so the moral of the story is...if you breakdown your on your way home...is this correct?


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

Hi emgee
please don't get me goin I agree with you its less than 12 months old.
If it was out of warranty I would have done what oilly said and it would have been of the road in a few days, but if I do that the 3 years warrantys out the window.
Paul


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

During the summer in France, we had a problem with our starter motor.

Nueno Trucks Pyrenees in Pau 0559020088 sorted it in a day no problem. The mechanic even spoke perfect English. All at a very reasonable price.

billym

PS. a database would be very helpful


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Are Safeguard a recovery/repair outfit or an insurer who also provide recovery/repair???

Do they have a website, as I'm looking for cover for mine??

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi paulmj...safeguard web addi is on right on main page


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for that.

However, I'll probably be insuring mine with Sureterm direct as they were significantly cheaper than any other broker. They do offer recovery etc but I haven't seen the terms or level of cover yet.

The Caravan Club's Mayday is UK only, so what would everyone's recommendations be for good, reliable Europe wide cover for a 32' RV???

Thanks.

Paul


----------

